
Ask HN: How to get code review feedback for side projects? - p4lindromica
I asked this pretty late into the post on over-engineered side projects. One of the ways I learn is by osmosis and code reviews are a part of that.<p>What is a good way to get code review feedback for side projects given that most of them are solo efforts?
======
vcanales
[https://www.pullrequest.com](https://www.pullrequest.com) \- Can't personally
vouch for this, since I haven't used it, but seems to be an option.

------
oblib
I wish I knew the answer to that. It's pretty tough just to get people to test
an app, and much tougher to get them to look at code.

------
lainon
[https://codereview.stackexchange.com/](https://codereview.stackexchange.com/)

------
twobyfour
Maybe offer to trade code reviews with another developer?

------
deeteecee
change it into a non-solo project?

